# ?: Nissan Altima SV vs. BMW 320i



## greyhoundrick (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello,

Our family has owned many Nissans over the years, Pathfinders, Altimas and Sentras. 

We are thinking about buying a 2 year old Altima SV and are also looking at a 2016 BMW 320i.

Im partial to Nissans and I know this is a Nissan Forum, but can you tell me your opinion as to which car you would buy given FMV for each car would be the price tag?

I know there are a tremendous amount of variables, but for the ease of conversation, lets say the condition and mileage were the same. 

Im very interested in your rationale in choosing either the Altima or the BMW.

Thanks so much and hope to hear from you.

best,

Rick


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here are two comparisons using 2014 models for reference. 

https://www.edmunds.com/bmw/3-series/2014/cost-to-own/

https://www.edmunds.com/nissan/altima/2014/cost-to-own/

Over the longer term, even if the purchase price differential is not so great, the actual cost of owning and running the BMW will be almost double what you can expect to pay with an Altima. BMW dealers treat you great but you pay for the privilege. If you keep the vehicle longer than 5 years you can expect the difference to grow even further.

And from RepairPal
The average repair cost for a Nissan Altima is between $415 and $507.
Nissan Altima
Heater Core Replacement
$686 - $1,101
Nissan Altima
Valve Cover Gasket Replacement
$55 - $184
Nissan Altima
Radiator Replacement
$316 - $840
Nissan Altima
Clutch Replacement
$865 - $1,152
Nissan Altima
Wheel Bearing Replacement
$201 - $417
Nissan Altima
Suspension Shock or Strut Assembly Replacement
$119 - $232
Nissan Altima
Catalytic Converter Replacement
$1,647 - $2,447
Nissan Altima
Fuel Pump Replacement
$566 - $646
Nissan Altima
Starter Replacement
$385 - $468
Nissan Altima
Alternator Replacement
$453 - $622

The average repair cost for a BMW 320i is between $1,041 and $1,273.
BMW 320i
Heater Core Replacement
$961 - $1,173
BMW 320i
Valve Cover Gasket Replacement
$496 - $604
BMW 320i
Radiator Replacement
$561 - $607
BMW 320i
Clutch Replacement
$1,275 - $1,399
BMW 320i
Catalytic Converter Replacement
$1,557 - $1,627
BMW 320i
Fuel Pump Replacement
$1,454 - $2,134
BMW 320i
Starter Replacement
$310 - $742
BMW 320i
Alternator Replacement
$745 - $1,396
BMW 320i
Spark Plug Replacement
$164 - $360
BMW 320i
Head Gasket Replacement
$1,854 - $2,348

And keep in mind a good independent mechanic can do most of the jobs for less money.


----------



## greyhoundrick (Sep 6, 2018)

Thank you so much Quad!

What an awesome message full of tremendous information!

I appreciate it and it is extremely helpful.

Best to you and looking forward to communicating with you again.

Rick


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to help. For me money is more important than an empty sense of prestige, which admittedly is important for some people. The BMW is also a better driving vehicle, but most of us do not have the driving skills or roadways where that actually matters.
For me the immediate example is my friend who bought a used 2006 BMW X5 in 2010. I bought a used 2006 Nissan X trail in 2009 ( same engine as the Altima 4 cyl). He got rid of his in 2016 as repairs were getting far too expensive and things were routinely breaking. We are talking avg repair bills over 1000 and sometimes over 2000, at least 2 or 3 times a year. Finally he bought a CPO 2016 X3 a year and a half ago. He is now on his third set of run flat Pirellis, the car has twice left his wife stranded, and routine maintenance is 600 to 800 a shot.
By way of comparison my X trail is still running great and costs less than 1.5K a year to maintain in top shape and it has never left us stranded.


----------



## greyhoundrick (Sep 6, 2018)

quadraria10 said:


> Glad to help. For me money is more important than an empty sense of prestige, which admittedly is important for some people. The BMW is also a better driving vehicle, but most of us do not have the driving skills or roadways where that actually matters.
> For me the immediate example is my friend who bought a used 2006 BMW X5 in 2010. I bought a used 2006 Nissan X trail in 2009 ( same engine as the Altima 4 cyl). He got rid of his in 2016 as repairs were getting far too expensive and things were routinely breaking. We are talking avg repair bills over 1000 and sometimes over 2000, at least 2 or 3 times a year. Finally he bought a CPO 2016 X3 a year and a half ago. He is now on his third set of run flat Pirellis, the car has twice left his wife stranded, and routine maintenance is 600 to 800 a shot.
> By way of comparison my X trail is still running great and costs less than 1.5K a year to maintain in top shape and it has never left us stranded.


Very interesting stuff Quad.

The more I read your posts the more I realize that another Nissan makes perfect sense for us. We are not pro drivers or even enthusiasts. The thing I put at the top of the list is reliability and cost of ownership. I think in this instance its a no brainer!

thanks again,

Rick


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Really comparing apples to oranges if you are placing an Altima to a BMW 3-series. A better comparison for the BMW would probably be an Infiniti G37. That said, I would expect the Infiniti to be cheaper in the cost of the repairs over time. BMW's of late have gotten a bit "soft" in their driving characteristics, veering away from the "ultimate driving machine" motto they have marketed over the years. The next BMW 3-series to come out is supposed to more inline with their former reputation as great driving cars. European cars have always been very expensive to repair in part because the cost of their parts are typically a lot more expensive than Asian vehicles in North America and BMW is a lot more exclusive, so less mechanics are familiar with working on them. Many independent shops in North American don't wont to work on European cars other than basic maintenance but just about all of them will work on an Asian-based vehicle.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yup the Infiniti or even Maxima options would still be cheaper in terms of cost of ownership than the BMW, and also get you a longer powertrain warranty if buying a 2 year old used one. That said the Altima will be the least expensive option.
A friend of mine has a 2016 Honda Accord that I have driven, and those are a very nice car as well, as is the Camry. 
Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------

